# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Wie schnell und in welchem Maß ist bei euch der PSA-Wert gefallen?

## Christmas

Hallo ihr Lieben.Mein Mann hatte ja nach Rezidiv-Verdacht im Januar und Februar 40 Bestrahlungen.Nun 3 Monate nach Bestrahlungsende wurde der erste PSA-Wert gemessen.Er ist von 0,363 auf 0,260 gefallen.Die Sprechstundenhilfe meinte ,als  sie den Wert durchgab,er hätte mehr fallen müssen,was uns natürlich mal wieder in Panik versetzte.Wir riefen dann später noch mal an,um mit dem Urologen zu reden,dieser meinte dann,wichtig sei,dass er gefallen ist.Bei dem einen fällt er ganz schnell,der andere braucht länger ect.Wie war das bei Euch?

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal,
hatte diese bestrahlungen auch in 2009.
schau mal in mein profil,dort kannst du den verlauf sehen.
gruss

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Es ist nicht zu fassen, dass aufwändige Therapien bezahlt und durchgeführt werden,
ohne eine adäquate Überwachung des PSA-Verlaufes hinterher.
Kann sein, dass dein PSA nur sehr langsam fällt, kann aber auch sein, dass dein PSA 
wesentlich gefallen ist bis zu einem Nadir (Tiefpunkt) unbekannter Höhe. 
Und nun steigt er wieder ...
Hätte man monatliche Werte, wüsste man das.

Bitte keine Panik jetzt, sondern bald mal nachmessen, in einem Monat etwa, oder
in der halben letzten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit** vor der Bestrahlung.
Dann wisst ihr, was Sache ist: 
Fällt er oder steigt er?

Konrad



**Ohne brauchbare Informationen im Profil kann ich diesen Zeitraum leider 
nicht näher eingrenzen ...   

Eben hab ich mal etwas in älteren Beiträgen gegoogelt:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...911#post102911
Dein PSA scheint ja sehr langsam unterwegs gewesen zu sein mit einer VZ von
mehr als zwei Jahren. Also nachmessen in einem oder zwei Monaten. Je nach
Richtung und Differenz dann erneut bestimmen, wann wieder gemessen werden soll.

----------


## Christmas

Hallo die zweite Messung Ende August hat einen Anstieg von 0,260 auf 0,280 ergeben.Wieder meinte der Urologe das sei kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.Soll und kann man das glauben,dass ein Anstieg nach 40 tägiger Bestrahlung kein Grund zur Beunruhigung sei.Bitte schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen nach der Bestrahlung.Außerdem hat mein Mann beim Liegen Schmerzen in der linken Hüfte,kann das auch von der Bestrahlung kommen?Danke

----------

